# BAD still active?



## mucko76 (1/1/15)

Hi. 
I've recently moved to Bendigo and was hoping to catch up with some like minded Brewers in the area. There hasn't been too much activity on the forum. Having 2 young kids myself I know how difficult it is to devote time to organising these things but was hoping there was still something going on occasionally.


----------



## Dmtc80 (19/2/15)

Gday mate, good name!
As you can see from the lack of responses it would appear there is not much going on! I can't speak for the members as I am not one, however I am a keen brewer and have a little group of other nutters who also love the amber liquid. We get together occasionally for brew days, piss ups, unveilings etc and you are more than welcome. For more info contact myself or check out bendigomaltnhops for info supplies meetups etc. Hope this helps. Cheers 

Damo


----------

